# How to tell if you are on a surge run



## rnash1216 (May 16, 2016)

I am new to driving for Uber. I was told they would inform you if you picked up a passenger with surge pricing. Is this true, if so how can I tell. I recently had my rating go down and I'm sure it was the person who just got hit with a 2X surge. He asked me how much it would be. I told him usually this length is around $15. (The base fare was actually 12.50) 

I later saw that night he got hit with surge pricing. So, do you tell people they are paying surge (even though Uber makes them confirm) and how do you know?


----------



## z289sec (Apr 6, 2016)

When they ask how much, tell them you don't know. It's all done through the APP and Uber controls all the pricing. Tell them, all you ever see is your percentage.


----------

